# Hi guys! This is Stephen from Singapore...



## MOK

Hi everyone,

This is my first time writing in a forum for aquariums and I hope to offer whatever info and knowledge to anyone who needs help to have a beautiful aquarium, I am also keen to learn from you too. 

I have been keeping fresh water planted tanks since 2003 and now I have a pretty good idea how to install and maintain them. It has been my hobby to keep tropical fish since I was a child and now I am happy to progress to planted aquariums that look as natural as possible.

Now I have a 3 feet Juwel Aquarium with 12 white long tailed angel fish and red lilies in the back ground of various heights. Tank comes with timer, CO2 regulator, white flourescent lamps and pumping in lots of air to get rid of ammonia.

I also have a four feet fully planted tank with many types of fish. An international community of fish, if you might say. There are 2 breeding RED GOLD discus fish, 6 baby discus of the same kind about 1.5 inches diameter, about 60 neon tetras and cardinals, 6 white long tailed angel fish, 4 orange coloured sucker fish, 1 RAM, a varity of tetras etc... too many to name them. It has 200W flourescent lamps, CO2 regulator and I pump in lots of air to keep the fish happy...

The water condition is good as my Discus fish has spawn twice but did not hatch successfully as they are new and inexperienced parents. This is my first batch of discus fish.

My model tanks are those from Takashi Amano. You can google search for his website. I guarantee you will drool if you are nature aquarium lovers!

I have some trouble with algae growing on the leaves of my plants. They look like dark green carpet grass on the leaves. Any advice how to get rid of them without harmful chemicals? I am thinking of just pruning them off and do larger water changes of up to 50% every week.

Hope to hear from you guys soon. *#3


----------



## JIM

**w2 To the Forum Stephen, Glad to have you on board, that was a very interesting intro. I look forward to reading more*


----------



## Chickadee

Thank you for joining us, Stephen. We want to welcome you and hope you enjoy it here. I look forward to seeing the pictures of your tanks and hearing more of your successes as a hobbyist.

Rose


----------



## gypsyfla

welcome to the site


----------



## Shotgun

welcome to the site.


----------



## MediaHound

Welcome aboard, make yourself at home.


----------



## Mermaid

Welcome, I just joined as well! I also like natural aquariums and I want to try for that Takashi Amano! I was pointed out to an article on his aquariums recently. They are just gorgeous. 

I look forward to learning a lot from you!


----------



## petlover516

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jrodriguez

welcome to the forum


----------

